# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to add secondary horizontal (category) axis in a chart?

## S K ROY

Hello Andy
I have made a chart with primary X (category) and y (value) axes. Now I need to add a series in secondary x (category) axis and same y axis. I am not able to bring in category x axis. It is giving secondary X (value) axis. Please help me--please. Currently I am using Excel 2007.

----------


## Andy Pope

First move the series to the secondary axis using the Format Series dialog.
The use Layout > Axes > Axis > Secondary Horizontal Axis.

----------


## S K ROY

Hi Andy
I tried. Problem is that it is creating horizontal value axis where as I need category x axis. 
I have attached an example version. You have seen it before and solved wherever I got stuck. 
1. There are two curves---GR and phi--to be placed at left and right side of the stacked column respectively. GR (in blue color) increases from left to right. It is done using the primary horizontal category axis created for the stacked column. No problem as you taught me. 
The second curve-phi (in red color) increases from right to left and is required to be placed at right side of the column. The value increases from right to left. Therefore, extreme right of plot should be 0.5 and require to increse towards left. 
I tried your guidance above. From Format I change the axis to secondary. Then from layout>Axes> Secondary Horizontal Axis>default Axis,  what I get is secondary horizontal value axis. This does not serve the purpose. It should take secondary horizontal category axis with values of 0.5 at right end and 1 at mid-point of the stacked column. 
Hope I could explain the porblem. 
Another issue:
After creating the stacked column, I move on creating the xy scatter curves. I add one series. When I change series chart type from stack to xy scatter, the legend GR disappers. I need the legend. How to keep XY scatter curve legends along with stacked column legends?
I am currently using excel 2007 version.
Andy, hope you will guide me to learn the tricks.Thanks and regards.

----------


## Andy Pope

The series on the secondary axis is a xy-scatter and these chart types have  value axes not category.
Not understand what the red line should do going right to left. 

The items are in the legend but the legend is not large enough to display all entries. Try resizing the legend box.

----------


## S K ROY

But Andy, first curve (GR in blue color) on primary axis is also a scatter but it is plotted using primary category axis. Previously it was done with your help. I have attached the same (after deleting data to make it within size limit). You can see in the Format there is secondary cat axis on which neutron curve (black) was plotted increasing value from right to left. The  case is similar for which I am requesting a solution.
The curve phi increases from right to left as this has to be seen with density curve (which I did not plot but in the present attachment you can see; phi and neutron are two names of same curve).
Hope to get a solution from you. Thanks for your time and patience.

----------


## Andy Pope

The second file also has a column series on the secondary axis which makes the axis category.

I removed the xy-scatter series, added a new series as column chart then added back the xy-scatter.

----------


## S K ROY

Thanks, Andy. Understood.

----------

